# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Осознанное зачатие?

## Домик в деревне

Бывает, что пара осознает, что в момент близости произошло зачатие, причем не обязательно женщина, но и мужчина бывает таким чутким. 
Я вот не знаю, мы не знали и не планировали, поэтому известие было скорее неожиданным.
Но иногда, когда я вспоминаю тот период, мне кажется, что мне снились сны, как в мой живот залетали оранжевые бабочки. Так и сейчас сын ассоциируется с этим цветом.

А как у вас было?

----------


## kosharrr

А у нас было осознанно -запланированно-экспериментально. Мы жили вместе 5 лет, я училась в универе, муж боялся маленьких детей и ответсвенности. Готовились и зрели. Решили, вот отметим гос.экзамены, так сразу и развяжем(т.е. муж тоже дозрел до детей). Но в апреле случилась командировка в Германию на 2 недели(мы давно не расставались так длительно), писали письма, сидели в скайпе....Встретила мужа в аэропорте, а у самой аж........(пешили попробовать без предохранения, ведь все равно решились на детей),но это были дни не подходящие, а вот на следующей неделе было....ну я сразу поняла оно и побежала в инете читать что да как (по всяким теориям сразу поняла, что будет девочка), на следующей неделе результат закрепили на даче(муж говорит, что он тогда почувствовал момент зачатия...)Ну поэкспериментировали без предохранения и забыли. У всех моих подруг были проблемы с появлением детей, поэтому я настроилась на длительную и кропотливую работу. Тем более сначала сессия, затем госы....Ничего не подозревая, на одном из праздников пошутила, а может, я уже беременна, с чего всей семьей посмеялись и забыли.....Так любопытства ради сделала тест, чтобы решить пить коньяк, дабы не заболеть по пути в Питер или не пить, а он полосатый. В голове проснеслось.... ( знаете как описывают сознание человека во время катастрофы)...Получается в момент самого зачатия чувствовала, что вот оно: была такая легкость и радость и такое слияние с любимым человеком, а потом рутина замотала и получилось в то же время неожиданно.  Правда теперь спорим с мужем когда же оно, в тот момент когда я почувствовала, или на следующей неделе, когда он почувствовал(по физиологии возможен и тот и др вариант) Так чье же сердце вернее????????????

----------


## котенок

мы как то негласно сказали друг друг: давай нас станет немного больше. Сходила к врачу, проверилась и началось... Понимала, что сразу неполучится, но немогу хочу ребетенка. через пару месяцев задержка, обрадовалась(но внутри что то говорит что это нето).  :Frown: так и было задержка в месяц и ничего.слезы, переживания, для меня забеременить стало идей фикс какой-то Потом нашла лунный календарь и решила поробова по нему. у меня была дата, осталось отловить мужа, а он уехал в командировку. Попробовали в следуещем месяц. После дня Х я стала безумно спокойная, успокоилась на тему как забеременить(сама себе удивилась, когда оглянулась на зад, по прошествию времени).через пару неделек узнала, что действительно детенышь поселился. Папа потом тоже признался что почуствовал, что уже кто то есть и ждал когда я ему сама скажу(ему я сказала только тогда, когда точно узнала)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Спасибо, что поделились девочки. Удивительно, но все в той или иной мере чувствуют, что таинство свершилось.

----------


## kazangi

В момент зачатия муж сказал - запомни этот день, сегодня ты стала мамой. Я день забыла, но через 2 недели задержке не удивилась)) тест ничего не показал... через неделю тест тоже ничего не показал, но уверенность была уже почти 100% А потом через пару дней вторая полоска все-таки появилась.  Короче говоря, все вышло как само собой разумеющееся.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kazangi, ничего себе у тебя муж с каким Пониманием! И мне думается, что это очень правильно и естественно, когда "как само собой разумеющееся" выходит. т.е. жили себе и пришел ребенок, когда захотел, спокойно и без суеты.

----------


## котенок

жалко только что некоторым приходится очень долго ждать малыша

----------


## kazangi

> жили себе и пришел ребенок


вот! именно так и было у нас! Как-то все одно к одному сложилось и стало нас больше. Мы незадолго до того, как беременность подтвердилась, в деревне были. И на крышу нашего дома как-то вечером сел аист! Ни до этого, ни после, аисты в деревню не прилетали никогда. Мы еще посмеялись, что не простой аист был)))

----------


## lastochka

Хм, озадачили вы меня, чувствительные мамочки...А у нас как-то все попроще...Первого специально не делали, просто иногда не предохранялись. И всегда ждали и были готовы.  А второго мы планировали. Я даже фолиевую кислоту заранее начала пить. А потом была ходячим банком спермы(простите за бестактность, но это так и было). Прям ощущения, что зачатие произошло именно в этот раз  - не было. Наверное, потому что этих самых разов было много..просто было чувство, что овуляция была раньше срока, день на 10-11. Тогда-то все и получилось, значит...

----------


## Jazz

А мы не почувствовали "тот самый" момент. Наверно, потому что я сама не верила, что мелкий решил прийти к нам тогда же, когда и мы захотели, чтобы он пришел. Слишком много вокруг было историй о том, как знакомые пары подолгу не предохранялись, а ожидаемого результата не было.
Мы перестали предохраняться в ноябре. В самые подходящие для зачатия дни я разболелась и было не до чего, потом возникла незапланированная недельная командировка в Орел. В общем, мы решили, что не судьба мелкому родиться в августе, и когда появились первые признаки беременности, я приняла их за банальный ПМС.
Но когда этот самый "ПМС" ничем логично не закончился, сделала тест. Вторую полоску не разглядела и отправилась делать анализ на ХГЧ. Сразу после сдачи крови на анализ попала в ДТП. А когда вечером пришла в себя в больнице, то никаких событий прошедшего дня вспомнить не могла, но первое, о чем подумала: "Слава Богу, что с мелким все в порядке!"
Надеюсь, что в следующий раз мне не придется так сильно шмякаться головой, чтобы понять, что нас стало больше.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А мы работали над этим делом через день в течение месяца, но в какой именно день событие произошло, я не знаю. Зато была на 100% уверена, что в этом месяце малыш у нас обязательно получится. В первый день задержки сделала тест, сразу позвонила мужу и сказала:
- Привет, папочка!

----------


## yakudza

Ой, девочки! Читаю, и улыбаюсь, так мило! Стала вспоминать нашу историю, она тоже забавная.
У нас с мужем "плановая экономика". До свадьбы и первые полгода каждый раз предохранялись, без резины ни-ни! А потом решили, что пора! С осени начали "работать в этом направлении". Но что-то ноябрь - ничего, декабрь - ничего. Ну я спокойна, бывает. Зимой поехали на родину к мужу в Казахстан к родственникам. Смена обстановки, думали вот сейчас точно должно все произойти. Еще так получилось что в поезде и туда и обратно с нами ехала совершенно очаровательная семейная чета, с маленьким Данилом (года 3). Спасибо им за вдохновение! (... м-а, м-а = мама!, д-а, д-а = Данил!  :Smile: ))) Малыша захотелось еще больше!
А самое удивительное произошло где-то в феврале. В выходной день я щелкала каналы, вдруг остановилась на первом, и услышала сокровенное: "У вас будет ребенок!" из уст мамы Тамары Гверцетелли! Я прям опешила, но с радостью приняла это на свой счет. (Оказывается так называлась рубрика в передаче "пока все дома").
Беременность не наступала, и я пошла к врачу. Говорю, я правильная такая, ребенка хочу завести. Как готовиться и почему не получается? Она послала меня на инфекции всякие проверяться, а заодно и на узи органов малого таза. Оказалось вторая неделя идет :Smile: ))))) Я была счастлива!!! А заветных двух полосок я так и не видела)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Решила тут в теплой компании поделиться. Я видела сон, что в живот залетают вишневые вишенки. Как думаете к чему??
Вот теперь слингокуртку выбираю, буггага. Всех люблю и целую, это счастье!

----------


## Jazz

Так вот зачем вы в Крым-то ездили!  "Отдыхать-отдыхать", а сами-то работали там не покладая... хм, чего? 
А насчет вишенок... Они, знаете ли, по две растут обычно.  :Двойня в слинге:

----------


## nezabudka

угу-угу, как правило две! редко по три! ))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Неее, што-та мне подсказывает, что там одна вишенка или вишенк. генетической предрасположенности к двум или еще круче к трем нет совсем. И ВООБЩЕ!!!!!!!

----------


## nezabudka

И ВООБЩЕ!!! А с Дамириком у тебя бабочк залетал в животик?))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Решила тут в теплой компании поделиться. Я видела сон, что в живот залетают вишневые вишенки. Как думаете к чему??
> Вот теперь слингокуртку выбираю, буггага. Всех люблю и целую, это счастье!


Слингокуртку так и не купила. Пока мы дорастем до выхоода на улицу, уже весна будет.
А также, ну не подвело же 6е чувство. Вишенка и родилась, а?!!!
Так сейчас трогательно перечесть свое же сообщение и реакцию вашу. =))

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, поздравляю!!! очень рада за тебя и за доченьку твою! она родилась у отличной мамочки!!! пусть все у вас будет хорошо!!! (напишешь потом, как все прошло?)

У нас в семье сегодня тоже радостное событие - родился племянник!!!

----------

